

Ask PG: Is there a bubble now? - jawartak

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2232436
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2367132
======
nostrademons
At the first startup school, there was some grizzled old lawyer or venture
capitalist, basically somebody who's been involved in Silicon Valley startups
since the 80s. He summed up the history of technology startups in 4 words:

"Boom. Bust. Boom. Bust"

The point is, there's _always_ a bubble, right up until there's a panic and
depression. Greenspan's "irrational exuberance" speech was December of 1996 -
was there a bubble then? The NASDAQ was at 1200 then; if you rode it all the
way to the top, before the bubble burst, you would have quadrupled your money
in 4 years. And then even after that, the NASDAQ _never_ went below its
December 1996 levels.

------
phlux
assuming there is a bubble, and it bursts in the next 6-12 months... what
would be the fallout.

I was a part of the first .com bust - but that was different. Technology, #
and quality of devs, amount of $ -- all different.

But I cant reall figure out what will happen.

I mean, jesus, we went through the banking thievery debacle - with outright
proof of BofA fraud etc... and NOTHING has happened - we are ~10 YEARS into
the most expensive war ever* and STILL NOTHING has happened.

MILLIONS have already been foreclosed upon - NO major change in our lives as a
whole.

I think we need to STFU about a bubble and keep building, but build shit that
IMPROVES the quality of life, wellness and education of people.

SHUT UP AND BUILD.

